# Selektives Hören bei Männern



## Katzun (19 Jan. 2008)

Selektives Hören.....

..... ist ein unter Männern weit verbreitetes, von Frauen oft
unterschätztes, ontologisches Syndrom.


Wenn z.B. eine Frau sagt:


"Hör mal zu! Das hier ist ein einziges Durcheinander! Du und ich, wir
machen jetzt sauber. Dein ganzes Zeug liegt auf dem Fußboden und wenn wir nicht bald waschen, läufst du demnächst ohne Klamotten herum.
Du hilfst mir jetzt, und zwar sofort!'


Dann versteht der Mann:


Blablablabla Hör mal zu
Blablablabla du und ich
Blablablabla auf dem Fußboden
Blablablabla ohne Klamotten
Blablablabla und zwar sofort!


Diese temporäre Hörschwäche gilt leider als schwer therapierbar.
Männer konzentrieren sich eben auf das Wesentliche:thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (19 Jan. 2008)

Tja so sind wir Männer


Danke für die Info... mal sehen was Tina dazu sagt


----------

